# Neologisms



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 2, 2020)

Douglas Adams did a spoof dictionary with definitions for the whimsical names of English villages. From memory:
Risp: The long stalks of grass that get missed by your lawn mower. 
Sturry: The little run, that is more like a speeded up walk, that you do when you are half way across the road and a car appears. 
Weems: The cool feeling on the other side of your pillow when you turn it over.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 7, 2020)

Disturbation: Giving up self abuse.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 19, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> Douglas Adams did a spoof dictionary with definitions for the whimsical names of English villages. From memory:
> Risp: The long stalks of grass that get missed by your lawn mower.
> Sturry: The little run, that is more like a speeded up walk, that you do when you are half way across the road and a car appears.
> Weems: The cool feeling on the other side of your pillow when you turn it over.



I still have a copy of the Meaning of Liff somewhere.   

’Blandford Forum‘ A dull Radio 4 discussion programme.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 19, 2020)

I sturry all the time on the zebra to show my appreciation that they've stopped for me seeing as they can't see me mouthing thank you from behind a mask.  What a numpty.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 23, 2020)

Didcot - The tiny bits of card punched out of railway tickets


----------

